# Laser printer shopping



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't stand my inkjet anymore! I am planning to buy a laser next year...anyone have a laser printer that they love/hate? One of the problems with my current printer is that it doesn't print full screen, so it is very hard to format peel off labels correctly (especially the ones from onlinelabels.com ).


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am using an HP3600 which does an excellent job. I am looking into revamping my labels to use kraft paper and black printing since I go through a lot of color cartridges which aren't cheap. But it prints beautifully and prints perfectly on the online labels using their software to set them up. Also prints perfectly using Avery templates.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We had an HP for years and loved it but it got lost in our move and we've used inkjets ever since. This past summer we picked up a cheap laser for a backup to our inkjet and to handle all our B&W printing since it's less expensive. It has been okay but not fantastic. SO I'll be looking for something new soon...something that card stock will easily run through EVERY time. LOL


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

3rd year on my samsung color laser printer. It was $50 after a mail in rebate and it is still running great. So far I have refilled all the cartridges once (much cheaper and just as good quality) and replaced one of the colors after it claimed it ran out of toner. I have this hack device that needs to be soldered into the motherboard of the printer when it thinks it has run out of toner again and I can refill it with cheap powder instead of buying expensive new toner cartridges every time.

So...after experiencing the dificulties of just replacing the toner with cheap refills I would highly suggest you get an easy to hack laser printer 

I would personally call your local ink refill store and ask them which is the most cost effective to refill. They don't even carry my toner cartridges at all and I can't hardly do anything but order the expensive ones online. I did buy that hack device but it will be a pain when I finally have to install it. Spending an extra $50 to $100 on an easy and cheap one to refill would be well worth the money and would pay for itself the first or second time you need a refill.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Good advice Becky! Thanks.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

If you want a monochrome (black and white) you can't beat this deal.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828112195

Just do your research on the cost of refilling and all.

Samsung (which is what I have) is known to count the pages you print, instead of measuring the amount of toner you have left and you may get fewer pages than other printers because of it.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've decided today that getting a good printer will be first on my list after the holidays. Right now I have a Canon Color Injet and a Brother Laser (black only). 

The Canon works perfectly in that my papers (including card stock) rarely get jammed, the printing is clear and dark and just perfect. The drawback.....it leaks ink whenever it feels like it, blotching up the back side of my documents. And it goes through a lot of ink. And, even though the literature said otherwise, will not print black and white when a color cartridge is out.

The Brother is another story. Half the time my card stock gets jammed. I can solve this most of the time by opening a door at the back and letting the paper come out there instead of circling around to the top tray. But it doesn't always work. It prints perfect with regular paper. When I try to print on my regular label paper or another type of heavy (not card stock) paper I use for a certain label, the print rubs off. But the ink lasts forever.

I want something that will do it all, all the time. LOL


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

My printre search is NOT going well! Most of the ones that have been recommended to me are no longer made, and the lasers that have the functions I want are usually only B&W...my labels have color on them, so this is no help! Have any of you that were also looking found anything yet? I am so tired of smudging lip balm labels :-(


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't really looked yet. I want to add color to a few of my labels and my inkjet just won't do.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I really love my Canon Pixma 640M I think that is the model. It is an inkjet and I do print all my labels. It is wireless and I can connect all my electronics to it. It is also a scanner/copier. I get my cartridges from inkgrabber and so far everyone has worked. Plus, it's red! Purple would have been better, but I'll settle for red!  And it prints B&W when you run out of any of the colors, actually it will print until you run out of ALL colors.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Jennifer- how are you keeping your labels from smudging on 'wetter' products?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Michelle, I do use online label's water RESISTANT labels. They say waterproof but they are most definitely are not. I spray them with a archival spray that I bought at Michael's, the craft store. I take them outside when it's not windy and lay them on the truck bed after they've been printed of course, and apply 2 coats, letting them dry in between. I do quite a few at a time. The spray helps keep the labels from running and fixes the ink. Yes, it is an extra step, but if it makes my product look better, I'll keep doing it. I only spray the labels that go on the cheese not the soap etc. I haven't seemed to need it on those things.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

The water 'proof' labels I bought still smeared horribly  I just switched back to spraying my regular labels with the archival spray for my butters/balms. Time costs me too much money, and I am trying to streamline. The black ink on my soap labels smudges sometimes lately, but maybe it is just my inkjet.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Michelle,
I'm with you. I really want a decent printer for labels too. I use the "waterproof" (HA!) labels too and spray them as well. My printer is an HP and bleeds ink. I can't figure out how to change the ink setting on it to make it use less. I want a laser or the Epson printer that uses the special water proof ink. I forget the exact model #of it.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My Cannon inkjet prints fine on the waterproof labels. I have to set the print quality low though. There are print options that come up on my screen and that's where I change it. Also helps to let it set but sometimes I just don't have time and it's still okay.


----------

